#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund Marklagerläsionen im Gehirn >

## Dieter1963

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand mein Befund vom MRT erklären "In beiden Großhirnhemisphären vereinzelte unspezifische fleckförmige , führend subcortical gelegen Marklagerläsionen erkennbar, vereinbar mit microangiopathischen Läsionen im Rahmen des artiellen Hypertonus. Auf welche Krankheit kann das hinweisen, oder kann so etwas normal sein? Die Untersuchung erfolgte aufgrund eines Verdachts auf einen Schlaganfall, konnte aber nicht gefunden werden (schon längere Zeit einseitige, Arm und Bein, Hemiparese). Weiterhin habe ich seit Jahren Bluthochdruck, die ich mit Medikamente behandele. Gruß, Dieter

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Dieter1963, 
das kann was ganz normales sein. Vor allem Bluthochdruck führen nicht selten zu vereinzelten Veränderungen in der Tiefe des Gehirns - auch von kleineren Gefäßen. Bei Ihnen wurde im Befund sogar beschrieben, dass diese Veränderungen mit dem Bluthochdruck vereinbar sind. Auch, abgesehen vom Bluthochdruck, können z.B. abgelaufene Entzündungen Veränderungen hervorrufen. Aber das ist jetzt nichts, was prinzipiell beunruhigend sein müsste.  
Viele Grüße

----------

